# CC Ecosse ride out : 23 July - Dunblane



## Jane Smart (27 Jun 2011)

Ride out on the 23rd of July, meeting in Dunblane at 10.45am. The more the merrier  






Ok it is about time we organised another ride out so here is my attempt at organising one.



It has been suggested that we meet at Dunblane? I am up for that.


----------



## MrRidley (27 Jun 2011)

Sounds good Jane, but why not just put the date for the ride up as being on the 23/24th July then we'll see who turns up, i'll make that weekend anyway.


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Jun 2011)

Excellent idea Jim, ok I can manage the 23rd and 24th but would prefer the Saturday the 23rd. 



Jim if you are going do you have a route please?


----------



## MrRidley (27 Jun 2011)

That's settled then, the 23rd it is  all you need to do now is change the header of your post to reflect this and put the start time down as 10.45am  and we shall see who turns up. I'm sure there's a route knocking about somewhere, or one of the Stirlingshire folk may have one, failing that we could make it up as we go, i'm quite good at that


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Jun 2011)

Doh!! I don't know how to change the header title  



However 23rd in Dunblane at 10.45 the more the merrier and remember no one gets left behind on a CC outing  and there is always the obligitory stop at a cafe somewhere for a coffee and a cake


----------



## sleekitcollie (27 Jun 2011)

i wont know till nearer the date if i can come along , although im struggling for a sat as dont get home from work till 9am ish on a sat morn . but hopefully i can make it .


----------



## jim55 (27 Jun 2011)

i would b up for this dunblane is a bit away from me but i can put the bike in the car ,,,however as it would prob b my first real group ride im concerned about how far and stuff ,,where du have in mind ,,i take it would b all road (please say yes lol)


----------



## eldudino (27 Jun 2011)

I'm a possible for this one, I'll have to let you know nearer the time but I'll plant the seed with SWMBO now and we'll see how it goes down. I'm assuming a stop at Corrieri's?






What sort of distance do we want to do and I can look at a route?


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Jun 2011)

Jim55 yes all road, as we will no doubt be taking our road bikes well I am anyway.



As for the distance I have no idea, I don't mind how far we go.



I would also drive through, with my bike in the back of the car, as it is too far to ride there and also go on the ride for me


----------



## MrRidley (28 Jun 2011)

eldudino said:


> I'm a possible for this one, I'll have to let you know nearer the time but I'll plant the seed with SWMBO now and we'll see how it goes down. I'm assuming a stop at Corrieri's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about 40 or so miles ? would that be suitable for most people ?
Sam the last time we done a run from Dunblane we headed towards Loch Venachar which was a good day out, but anywhere really around Dunblane/Stirling area


----------



## scook94 (28 Jun 2011)

eldudino said:


> I'm a possible for this one, I'll have to let you know nearer the time but I'll plant the seed with SWMBO now and we'll see how it goes down. I'm assuming a stop at Corrieri's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last ride from Dunblane went round Loch Venachar. Not terribly suitable for road bikes IIRC, I've only done it once and was thankful for the knobbly tyres I had on at the time.

I'm sure Sam can find a suitable, flat-ish 40-50 mile ride though....


----------



## scook94 (28 Jun 2011)

Howzabout http://classic.mapmyride.com/ride/united-kingdom/-dunblane/771130926538627018

With a cafe stop at Comrie (Sam says there's a nice wee place there) and possibly one at Corrieri's in Stirling if anyone is so inclined?


----------



## JiMBR (28 Jun 2011)

Looks like a good route.


I might even make this one!


----------



## fimm (28 Jun 2011)

OK, this is somewhere in the unknown that is the other side of next Sunday, so I have no idea if I could come or not, but I'm posting on the thread to try and keep it in mind.


----------



## Roadkill (28 Jun 2011)

That passes our house and is one of our favourite rides so we'll be there


----------



## Ravenbait (28 Jun 2011)

I'm in Devon that weekend, sorry. Maybe next time.

Sam


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jun 2011)

scook94 said:


> Howzabout http://classic.mapmy...130926538627018
> 
> With a cafe stop at Comrie (Sam says there's a nice wee place there) and possibly one at Corrieri's in Stirling if anyone is so inclined?



<cold water alert>

Hmmm ....

I think 48miles is too far for a CC Ecosse Forum ride.

If we are seeking to encourage new riders, we need to keep the route to 35 miles/50km IMHO. For many that is a real challenge




. We all had our time when 50km



was a lo-o-o-ng way, if can you remember that far back



For some, it still is a lo-o-ong way.



Yes, I do have a alternate route, from Dunblane but haven't got round to getting it on a map as yet. Will do so soonest but it's roughly Dunblane, Kinbuck, Braco, Seathaugh, Blackford, Dunblane. 48km-ish.


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Jun 2011)

Schoosh ( ie)  sensible as always, yes my first CC ride out was 22 miles in Falkirk and by god i knwo i had done it  



I dont mind what we do, will just be good to meet up with old and new friends on here


----------



## JiMBR (28 Jun 2011)

Here here Jane...


After all...any time out on the bike is better than none at all!!!


----------



## eldudino (28 Jun 2011)

scoosh said:


> Dunblane, Kinbuck, Braco, Seathaugh, *Blackford, Dunblane*.



What route? The only roads go either over Sheriffmuir (fair bit of climbing for newbs) or the A9!


----------



## jim55 (28 Jun 2011)

I think 48miles is too far for a CC Ecosse Forum ride.
!!!!

ffs 48 mls 
the most iv done so far is about 18,,im a total newbie so dont really relish the thought of that kinda distance right away 

im not in the worst shape but id think id give up the ghost and if theres a few new faces id not b the only one i bet,,obv i want to push myself a wee bit and do this kinda stuff through time but not yet


----------



## HLaB (29 Jun 2011)

I was just having a wee play around with routes tonight. Locals will know better than me but we could do a loop out west to Thornhill, if it doesn't have a cafe we could loop to Kippen, iirc there's one on the Kippen main street and then loop back to Dunblane with the wind behind us. It looks a fairly level 34.5 mile ride (25miles and flatter still, if we don't need to go to Kippen).


----------



## scook94 (29 Jun 2011)

scoosh said:


> <cold water alert>
> 
> Hmmm ....
> 
> *I think 48miles is too far for a CC Ecosse Forum ride.*



My first 100km ride was a CC ride.


----------



## sleekitcollie (29 Jun 2011)

ok i know its not dunblane , but mabey for another day , how about around the forth via the 2 bridges , i reg do this route its 40 miles aprox, round and mostly flat , ( only a cpl of hills and nothing really big but enough to get the legs working ) mostly quiet roads with only a cpl small sections in main roads and if we start at forth brig (inverkeithing or s. queensferry ) and go clockwise there is a very nice (but small ) cafe in culross . others as well but ive not used them 
the only bit thats not very nice is the section through grangemouth but once passed that its pretty good and there are a cpl extentions in this area to avoid it if we like but it involves a cpl more hills , but that can be sorted on the day dependant on who is there etc 

just a thought 

ROUTE


----------



## Hardrock93 (29 Jun 2011)

jim55 said:


> I think 48miles is too far for a CC Ecosse Forum ride.
> !!!!
> 
> ffs 48 mls
> ...



I agree with jim and would like to think it would be a fairly easy route. It would be nice to meet up with folks from the forum but I guess there will be a wide range of capabilities and it'll be difficult to please everybody. I'd like to come along, and I'm ok with 30 to 40 easy miles (eg Round the Forth), but I guess I'm ruled out on the grounds of not having a road bike, just an MTB.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jun 2011)

Hardrock93 said:


> I agree with jim and would like to think it would be a fairly easy route. It would be nice to meet up with folks from the forum but I guess there will be a wide range of capabilities and it'll be difficult to please everybody. I'd like to come along, and I'm ok with 30 to 40 easy miles (eg Round the Forth), but I guess I'm ruled out on the grounds of not having a road bike, just an MTB.


Of course you are not ruled out, we've had plenty of folk do rides on mtb's :-)


----------



## eldudino (29 Jun 2011)

I'm ok with HlaB's route up to Kippen - you're right Adrian, there's a nice cafe in Kippen, plus the roads mapped are pretty quiet. I might even come on my MTB!


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jun 2011)

jim55 said:


> I think 48miles is too far for a CC Ecosse Forum ride.
> !!!!
> 
> ffs 48 mls
> ...


Exactly my sentiments







HLaB said:


> I was just having a wee play around with routes tonight. Locals will know better than me but we could do a loop out west to Thornhill, if it doesn't have a cafe we could loop to Kippen, iirc there's one on the Kippen main street and then loop back to Dunblane with the wind behind us. It looks a fairly level 34.5 mile ride (25miles and flatter still, if we don't need to go to Kippen).



Looks good HLaB - and with a 'bail out pint' (p*o*int !



) at Thornhill for those who are struggling



.



scook94 said:


> My first 100km ride was a CC ride.



Aye, maybe but your first CC ride wasn't 100km !







Hardrock93 said:


> I agree with jim and would like to think it would be a fairly easy route. It would be nice to meet up with folks from the forum but I guess there will be a wide range of capabilities and it'll be difficult to please everybody. I'd like to come along, and I'm ok with 30 to 40 easy miles (eg Round the Forth), but I guess I'm ruled out on the grounds of not having a road bike, just an MTB.



As HLaB has said - you are more than welcome



. Many CC Ecosse riders did their first rides on an MTB - some still do . No one gets left behind on a CC Ecosse Forum ride.



Here's my option - a mere 38km (= more time in tearoom/pub



)


----------



## Ravenbait (29 Jun 2011)

sleekitcollie said:


> ok i know its not dunblane , but mabey for another day , how about around the forth via the 2 bridges , i reg do this route its 40 miles aprox, round and mostly flat , ( only a cpl of hills and nothing really big but enough to get the legs working ) mostly quiet roads with only a cpl small sections in main roads and if we start at forth brig (inverkeithing or s. queensferry ) and go clockwise there is a very nice (but small ) cafe in culross . others as well but ive not used them
> the only bit thats not very nice is the section through grangemouth but once passed that its pretty good and there are a cpl extentions in this area to avoid it if we like but it involves a cpl more hills , but that can be sorted on the day dependant on who is there etc
> 
> just a thought
> ...




I'm going to be sorting out something like this fairly soon anyway.

Sam


----------



## Rasmus (29 Jun 2011)

I can see myself possibly coming along for this one. Too far away in time to say for sure, though.

Not too bothered with the choice of route, but HLaBs Kippen loop looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Hardrock93 (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance on the mountain bike front. Looking forward to the ride, whatever the route.


----------



## kfinlay (29 Jun 2011)

I can't commit just now but hope to do it if the loop is under 40 miles as I'd plan on cycling to/from Dunblane.

Hardrock - I did the last one round Loch Leven on my 14 year old GT Karakorum - no-one minds at all ad we're happy to keep a reasonable pace/wait as required.


----------



## TechMech (30 Jun 2011)

scook94 said:


> Howzabout http://classic.mapmy...130926538627018
> 
> With a cafe stop at Comrie (Sam says there's a nice wee place there) and possibly one at Corrieri's in Stirling if anyone is so inclined?



That's a good route Steven, and my Mum and Dad's house is exactly half way round!! I could have got them to lay on a spread lol 

I guess it is a bit far for the beginner though, as I recall how the Linlithgow ride almost killed me 2+ years ago at just 28 miles!

The route round Loch Venachar was an excellent route imo, apart from the section just before the cafe stop which was like a lunar surface! You never know maybe they've tarmac'd it by now


----------



## jim55 (1 Jul 2011)

jeez ,,48 mls !!!!i think il pass on that one ,,prob just read the reports ,,really how du expect a new rider to do that ??thats just too much to start with ,,tbh id b pleased to do half of that ive not done more than 20 but that route is a bridge too far ,,i know my limits ,,crack on


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2011)

jim55 said:


> jeez ,,48 mls !!!!i think il pass on that one ,,prob just read the reports ,,really how du expect a new rider to do that ??thats just too much to start with ,,tbh id b pleased to do half of that ive not done more than 20 but that route is a bridge too far ,,i know my limits ,,crack on



I dont think we are doing 48 miles, its been noted its a tad ambitious for some folks  I posted an option thats 35 with a 25mile get out at Thornhill if its too much. So don't be disheartened and remember no one gets left behind


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jul 2011)

I'm certainly not doing 48 miles




(if I get out for the ride



)

HLaB's route looks good and with the added bonus of a 'bail point' at Thornhill.



NO ONE GETS LEFT BEHIND !!


----------



## jim55 (1 Jul 2011)

well 25 is doable i would think and 35 may b an option ,,depends on the day really but i honestly think il b bailing ,,its really just a chance for me to meet others on here and its a leisure ride for most ,,,il defo b there if its that route ,,the first one was a bit daunting


----------



## JiMBR (1 Jul 2011)

There is no way that we would want to scare anyone off with big miles...we all had to start somewhere!
(on a personal note, I'm one of the 'slower and erm larger' riders, so big miles don't really suit me)  


As has been said before, nobody is left behind on our rides. Come out, meet new friends and enjoy a few hours on the bike in great company!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (1 Jul 2011)

Just noticed this thread !..... I'll be there. Doesn't really matter which route. Where do we normally meet in Dunblane?


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Just noticed this thread !..... I'll be there. Doesn't really matter which route. Where do we normally meet in Dunblane?



I don't remember what has been done in the pas but on CC rides we usually meet at train stations or supermarket car parks ;-)


----------



## aberal (1 Jul 2011)

30-ish miles is a good distance. A long enough work out for anyone used to longer distances and a doable route for anyone who feels they could rise to a challenge if it means meeting up with people.


----------



## eldudino (2 Jul 2011)

We're not doing a 50-60mile route - I think everyone would agree that a 30mile-ish route seems to be the preferred so that's what we'll be doing. Dunblane-Doune-Thornhill-Kippen-Dunblane as per HLaB's route.


If the weather's anything like it is today, we'll have a belter of a run!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (2 Jul 2011)

eldudino said:


> We're not doing a 50-60mile route - I think everyone would agree that a 30mile-ish route seems to be the preferred so that's what we'll be doing. Dunblane-Doune-Thornhill-Kippen-Dunblane as per HLaB's route.
> 
> 
> If the weather's anything like it is today, we'll have a belter of a run!


SSSHHHHHUUSSHHH...the rain gods will hear you!


----------



## eldudino (2 Jul 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> SSSHHHHHUUSSHHH...the rain gods will hear you!



You might be right... it's clouded over...


----------



## HLaB (12 Jul 2011)

If his family committments don't interfere, I may have got by brother to come along, I'll keep working on him


----------



## jim55 (17 Jul 2011)

what route are we doing for this peeps ,,hopefully at some point we will pass a train station that has a line going back to wherever we started,,cos my plan is to drive to the starting point (with the bike on the rack),,cycle for a bit (20 ml or so,maybe a bit more ) and then id have to get back to the starting point to get my car ,,its only if i cant manage a longer route (i dont want to bail ,but im being realistic ,,out in the country absolutely gubbed 30 ml from my car is not an option)

anyway .,,,,,where we going


----------



## HLaB (17 Jul 2011)

jim55 said:


> what route are we doing for this peeps ,,hopefully at some point we will pass a train station that has a line going back to wherever we started,,cos my plan is to drive to the starting point (with the bike on the rack),,cycle for a bit (20 ml or so,maybe a bit more ) and then id have to get back to the starting point to get my car ,,its only if i cant manage a longer route (i dont want to bail ,but im being realistic ,,out in the country absolutely gubbed 30 ml from my car is not an option)
> 
> anyway .,,,,,where we going



The route will be a few posts back but basically we are doing a 35mile loop from Dunblane via the cafe at Kippen but we go through Thornhill which is a bail out point if need be and it chops about 10 miles off the route.

Edit: We are doing this route.


----------



## jim55 (17 Jul 2011)

right thats no prob,,id imagine there will b a rain station at thornhill if i need to bail ,,i can leave the car in dunblane and pick it up after the cycle 

cheers


----------



## Rasmus (18 Jul 2011)

Is there an agreement on the location to meet up? I would suggest the supermarket (Tesco as I recall) car park on the western side of the train station.

I might abandon you after the stop in Kippen and return directly to Glasgow - depending on leg strength and weather conditions...


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2011)

Rasmus said:


> Is there an agreement on the location to meet up? I would suggest the supermarket (Tesco as I recall) car park on the western side of the train station.
> 
> I might abandon you after the stop in Kippen and return directly to Glasgow - depending on leg strength and weather conditions...


I'm not sure if an exact location has been nominated but the Tesco Car Park at the back of the station sounds good


----------



## AlickB (18 Jul 2011)

argh!

first chance i get to go on a group ride and you organise it when i'm meant to take the kids to alton towers for the weekend lol... maybe next time!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (18 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> I'm not sure if an exact location has been nominated but the Tesco Car Park at the back of the station sounds good



Yep. I think that's probably the best place to meet. What time are we meeting again?


----------



## aberal (18 Jul 2011)

Sorry guys, I now can't make it. I think this is now the 2nd or 3rd time I said I would come along and couldn't for one reason or another. Will keep an eye out for the next one though.

p.s. looks a nice route as well. Reckon I will have a go at this one some other time.


----------



## arranandy (18 Jul 2011)

Hi guys, is this ride still on? I might be up for it.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jul 2011)

arranandy said:


> Hi guys, is this ride still on? I might be up for it.



Yip the ride's still on for Saturday


----------



## MrRidley (19 Jul 2011)

Sorry folk's not going to make this as i'll be away on a family holiday, have fun


----------



## jim55 (19 Jul 2011)

do we have a firm meeting venue for this ??iv never even been to dunblane and if a venue is agreed can somebody post a postcode as il b sat nav in the car (btw any glaswegians want a run up with me ,,iv got a rack on the car


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (19 Jul 2011)

jim55 said:


> do we have a firm meeting venue for this ??iv never even been to dunblane and if a venue is agreed can somebody post a postcode as il b sat nav in the car (btw any glaswegians want a run up with me ,,iv got a rack on the car



If it's the Tesco's carpark then the postcode is FK15 9AE.


----------



## JiMBR (19 Jul 2011)

jim55 said:


> do we have a firm meeting venue for this ??iv never even been to dunblane and if a venue is agreed can somebody post a postcode as il b sat nav in the car (btw any glaswegians want a run up with me ,,iv got a rack on the car




I might take you up on this Jim, but won't know if I'm going until Friday.


----------



## eldudino (20 Jul 2011)

I've got a poorly gluteal cleft, so I'm out unfortunately. Don't think I'll be on the bike for a week or more.


----------



## TechMech (20 Jul 2011)

I'm up for this guys as the weather is looking better for the weekend. The Tesco car park may not be the best place to park though, due to it being a Saturday, and possibly like the ones in Perth may have implemented parking time restrictions. Last time we parked there it was two years ago and it was a Sunday. Does anyone local know if it's OK to use on a Saturday, or can suggest an alternate? What time are we talking about meeting up, I'll stick my neck out and suggest 10am, is there a yay or a nay to this? Scrub that, just seen the first post which says 10:45am.


----------



## TechMech (20 Jul 2011)

Current Riders (please cut and paste to edit)

Jane Smart
SleekitCollie (Maybe)
Jim55
fimm (Maybe)
Roadkill
Scoosh
Hlab + Bro
Rasmus (Maybe)
Kfinlay (Maybe)
Techmech
JiMBR
HalfManHalfBike
arranandy (Maybe)


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jul 2011)

Current Riders (please cut and paste to edit)

Jane Smart
SleekitCollie (Maybe)
Jim55
fimm (Maybe)
Roadkill
Scoosh has had a chest cold and not been on his bike for 2 weeks, so much regrets that he is unable to attend this event
Hlab + Bro
Rasmus (Maybe)
Kfinlay (Maybe)
Techmech
JiMBR
HalfManHalfBike
arranandy (Maybe)

Also mucho p**ed off with not being able to ride in all the lovely rain we have been having ...







I've got something else on as well ...


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jul 2011)

TechMech said:


> I'm up for this guys as the weather is looking better for the weekend.

















Still fit and healthy, then TechMech ??


----------



## Rasmus (21 Jul 2011)

Unfortunately something's come up (in fact, a whole bunch of things happened at once), and my attention is forced elsewhere this weekend.

Enjoy the ride - I hope to be able to join you on the next one.

Jane Smart
SleekitCollie (Maybe)
Jim55
fimm (Maybe)
Roadkill
Hlab + Bro
Kfinlay (Maybe)
Techmech
JiMBR
HalfManHalfBike
arranandy (Maybe)


----------



## fimm (21 Jul 2011)

Jane Smart
SleekitCollie (Maybe)
Jim55
fimm (Maybe)
Roadkill
Hlab + Bro
Kfinlay (Maybe)
Techmech
JiMBR
HalfManHalfBike
arranandy (Maybe)

Not me, sorry. I will keep an eye out for future rides, though!


----------



## edindave (21 Jul 2011)

Jane Smart
SleekitCollie (Maybe)
Jim55
Roadkill
Hlab + Bro
Kfinlay (Maybe)
Techmech
JiMBR
HalfManHalfBike
arranandy (Maybe)
edindave

Got a last minute green light for Sat


----------



## TechMech (21 Jul 2011)

scoosh said:


> Still fit and healthy, then TechMech ??



Yep still fit and healthy mate, although not getting out on the bike as much as i'd like due to the excellent weather we're having  I really do hope the weather breaks for the Saturday and we have an excellent ride once again


----------



## HLaB (21 Jul 2011)

Jane Smart
SleekitCollie (Maybe)
Jim55
Roadkill
Hlab + Bro
Kfinlay (Maybe)
Techmech
JiMBR
HalfManHalfBike
arranandy (Maybe)
edindave



[/quote]

Sounds like my Bro has to do Kids things :-(


----------



## ACS (22 Jul 2011)

Been watching this thread holding back hoping to announce my attendance at the very last moment. Not to be I am very, very sad to say. 

Staffing issues at t'mill means I'm on call this weekend.

Have a great run out.

Take care y'all

Andy


----------



## Hardrock93 (22 Jul 2011)

Jane Smart
SleekitCollie (Maybe)
Jim55
Roadkill
Hlab + Bro
Kfinlay (Maybe)
Techmech
JiMBR
HalfManHalfBike
arranandy (Maybe)
edindave
Hardrock93

Finally got round to checking out the possibility of getting the bike into the i20. It's do-able so I'll see you tomorrow in the Tesco car park. If there are waiting restrictions at Tesco, there is plenty of adjacent free street parking.


----------



## sleekitcollie (22 Jul 2011)

Jane Smart
SleekitCollie (Maybe)
Jim55
Roadkill
Hlab + Bro
Kfinlay (Maybe)
Techmech
JiMBR
HalfManHalfBike
arranandy (Maybe)
edindave
Hardrock93


sorry guys i wont be able to make this one , sorry for late notice , enjoy the run , weather looking good as well


----------



## arranandy (22 Jul 2011)

I'm afraid I'll need to give this ride a miss. I had forgotten that tomorrow is the start of the football season so I'm off to see the mighty 'Well play Inverness Caley Thistle. I'll still manage out for a few miles in the morning though


----------



## TechMech (22 Jul 2011)

Current riders

Jane Smart
SleekitCollie (Maybe)
Jim55
Roadkill
Hlab
Kfinlay (Maybe)
Techmech
JiMBR
HalfManHalfBike
edindave
Hardrock93


----------



## edindave (22 Jul 2011)

Remind me where we're meeting in Dunblane! I think I'm getting the train. Might drive. We'll see


----------



## TechMech (22 Jul 2011)

edindave said:


> Remind me where we're meeting in Dunblane! I think I'm getting the train. Might drive. We'll see



We are meeting at Tesco's at 10:45am, which is near the train station i think.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jul 2011)

TechMech said:


> We are meeting at Tesco's at 10:45am, which is near the train station i think.




It appears its just round the back :-)


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Jul 2011)

Morning all, the weather is looking promising, hope I find my way to the meeting place ok, as I have no sense of direction  



See you at 10.45am


----------



## kfinlay (23 Jul 2011)

Sorry but I won't make this one as my Dad's visiting me today. Will only get out for about an hour or so. Also spending way too much time trawling the net for good groupset/parts deals as I've got my new frame!


----------



## Roadkill (23 Jul 2011)

That was a great ride, thank you all very much!

See you next time


----------



## Hardrock93 (23 Jul 2011)

Yes, it was good to put some faces to web names. Nice to meet you all, even though I didn’t make it to the end of the ride. A combination of tiring legs, a heavy old mountain bike amongst pedigree road machines and, not least, the lure of a cold beer in Thornhill at the Lion & Unicorn, conspired to divert me from completing the circuit. I have to say that that particular pint of amber nectar was one of the best I’ve ever tasted! 

A really nice ride in glorious weather. Thanks all.


----------



## JiMBR (23 Jul 2011)

Cheers for the run today folks...most enjoyable!

Sorry I missed you on the way back to Kippen...I ended up cycling home to Glasgow and I'm now officially knackered.  


Good to see that you caught up with Jim and he got back to Dunblane OK.


See you all next time.


----------



## edindave (23 Jul 2011)

I should have remembered the suncream. Nice shade of red here.






Lovely route, thanks HLaB.

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## jim55 (24 Jul 2011)

i obv made it n

home safe and sound ,,nice to meet all involved ,,thanks to jimbr who guided me back and then got seperated from the group himself ,,ooops  ,,i was absolutely buckled ..my legs just gave up,,it was prob a combo of the heat and me not being up to the task ,i had to get off and walk on a few of the climbs but i made it in the end  

i took only a few pics but at least this proves i was there

at some sort of war memorial in kippen








and i thought this was quite typical of the kinda countryside we were in (it was a wee bit up the climb into kippen)








all in all a good day out ,,crackin weather and good company ,,but ,,my legs ,,jeeze  

ps ,,anybody got any data from the ride


----------



## HLaB (24 Jul 2011)

What a cracking day folks  thanks to everyone for making it such an enjoyable day  Ive posted the GPX in 'Downloads' but here the direct link to Garmin Connect.

Amazingly today was even better weather-wise; nobody will believe but there was a big yellow thing two days in a row


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (24 Jul 2011)

jim55 said:


> it was prob a combo of the heat and me not being up to the task ,i had to get off and walk on a few of the climbs but i made it in the end



Think it may have been your gear ratios as well Jim  ....looked like something Cav would have used today!....get yoursel a compact and you'll be fine!


----------



## HLaB (24 Jul 2011)

What size of cassette have you got on the back Jim my 53/39 has got up every hill I've tried so far but I've got a 12-25 on the back. I've think you've got a 11-23, I'd definitely change that for something bigger, say an 12-27 (the Fifer in me would wait till the existing cassette wears out  ).


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (25 Jul 2011)

I've got a 50/34 on the front and a 12-27 cassette on the back.....but I'm old and fat....not like HLab!


----------



## JiMBR (25 Jul 2011)

Same here...50/34 and 12-27 and I'm kind of old and fat.


----------



## Jane Smart (25 Jul 2011)

Sorry I was late  I did say I have a lousy sense of direction  



Great to see everyone, what a great ride out it was.


Looking forward to the next one.



Jim I have your £ 3 change


----------



## Jane Smart (25 Jul 2011)

Pleased too to say my max speed on the day was 34.75 mph, which is good for me  



Average of just over 15mph and a total of 33.68 miles.


----------



## jim55 (25 Jul 2011)

im gona count the teet5h on my chainring now ,,all i know is that on my commuterthat has a triple it is so much easier to climb ,,even just sitting and spinning at a very low speed ,,that doesnt happen on the road bike ,,im going to check ,,,back in a min


----------



## jim55 (25 Jul 2011)

right just counted 

53 teeth on the big front chainring 

39 on the smaller






21 on the biggest cog on the rear 

13 on the smallest cog on the rear 

would this make it really hard to push ,,going down hills is great though


----------



## aberal (25 Jul 2011)

jim55 said:


> right just counted
> 
> 53 teeth on the big front chainring
> 
> ...




That's racing gearing - ideal for those TDF chappies. Not so ideal for the us non-racing chappies.


----------



## jim55 (25 Jul 2011)

aberal said:


> That's racing gearing - ideal for those TDF chappies. Not so ideal for the us non-racing chappies.


thats what i was told ,,the guy i got it off was a proper roadie type 
,,prob best change the cassete then eh


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2011)

13-21 is really high (small) replace that for a larger cassette when you can


----------



## jim55 (25 Jul 2011)

any reccs for a good cassete ,,iv heard a few and some of them are really "clicky "on freewheel ,,id rather have a nearly silent as the one iv got is whisper quiet  ,,i dunno where to start


----------



## aberal (25 Jul 2011)

jim55 said:


> any reccs for a good cassete ,,iv heard a few and some of them are really "clicky "on freewheel ,,id rather have a nearly silent as the one iv got is whisper quiet  ,,i dunno where to start



Try your LBS. The workable combinations of cassette, chainrings, deraileurs and shifters can be mind boggling to suss out. Take your bike down and see what they can recommend for you - or as importantly, will be able to tell you which bits go with which other bits.


----------



## jim55 (25 Jul 2011)

thats sound advice ,,i wouldnt want to just buy random bits and then they dont fit or whatever ,,il prob take it down at the weekend and see what they say ,,theres a few shops about me (glasgow)and its gonna b a lbs job fitting it ,,does any locals on here reccomend a good shop to get it fitted and give advice on what to buy ,,one things for sure ,,i wont b going to halfords


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2011)

jim55 said:


> any reccs for a good cassete ,,iv heard a few and some of them are really "clicky "on freewheel ,,id rather have a nearly silent as the one iv got is whisper quiet  ,,i dunno where to start




I think you had a Shimano cassette, you'll want either a SRAM or Shimano one it just goes on the hub you've got so it won't be any noisier. Your bike may not take a cassette though in that case you are wanting a free wheel. This page explains the difference but it may be eisier to get a lbs to sort it out. Whatever you need a cassette or freewheel it'll have to be the same speed (have the same number of cogs) as your existing set up.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2011)

jim55 said:


> thats sound advice ,,i wouldnt want to just buy random bits and then they dont fit or whatever ,,il prob take it down at the weekend and see what they say ,,theres a few shops about me (glasgow)and its gonna b a lbs job fitting it ,,does any locals on here reccomend a good shop to get it fitted and give advice on what to buy ,,one things for sure ,,i wont b going to halfords



As you know I'm not a local but I bought my Kinesis in Billy Bilslands opposite Glasgow Green, they have a good rep and I found Neil Bilsland good to deal with


----------



## jim55 (25 Jul 2011)

yeah i know the shop ..it seems to b ,(well buying a bike yrs ago)have a good reputation ,,but as far as work getting done i dont know ,,its a very easy ride down (basically a straight rd and down hill  )and less than two ml from me ,,thanks


----------



## Danny251 (26 Jul 2011)

I recommend Bilslands too. Excellent shop!!


----------



## edindave (26 Jul 2011)

Jane Smart said:


> Pleased too to say my max speed on the day was 34.75 mph, which is good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Average of just over 15mph and a total of 33.68 miles.



That's about 10% faster than me Jane, I only hit 31.3!


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2011)

edindave said:


> That's about 10% faster than me Jane, I only hit 31.3!


I hit 33.8 

Did you do the ERC club ride on Sunday? it was great weather too


----------



## edindave (26 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> I hit 33.8
> 
> Did you do the ERC club ride on Sunday? it was great weather too



I did yeah, and I found it quite hard going. I was the lanterne rouge for the day, ave zone 3.9 according to the HRM!
It was quite a tough route, a few 15% climbs on it. My legs were melted by end. Really enjoyed it


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2011)

edindave said:


> I did yeah, and I found it quite hard going. I was the lanterne rouge for the day, ave zone 3.9 according to the HRM!
> It was quite a tough route, a few 15% climbs on it. My legs were melted by end. Really enjoyed it



The climb just to get to the start (especially coming from North Edinburgh) is a biatch. I went out on the DCC ride that was good apart from some idiot falling off their bike @ 20 miles and bruising their ribs and bursting open their elbow; oh that was me


----------



## edindave (26 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> The climb just to get to the start (especially coming from North Edinburgh) is a biatch. I went out on the DCC ride that was good apart from some idiot falling off their bike @ 20 miles and bruising their ribs and bursting open their elbow; oh that was me



Aye I forgot about the 500ft gain from Leith to Gilmerton! 

That looks like a nice route that I'll have to pinch at some point 
I hope you're ribs and elbow mend quick. Glad you didn't come off worse.

One of the guys on our run took a tumble on a steep bend and had a very lucky landing - not a scratch. He used to TT a lot at talked about 57mph descents - he was flying on the downhills. 

It was a great weekend - over 100 miles in unbroken sunshine. That's practically unheard of in this country!


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2011)

edindave said:


> Aye I forgot about the 500ft gain from Leith to Gilmerton!
> 
> That looks like a nice route that I'll have to pinch at some point
> I hope you're ribs and elbow mend quick. Glad you didn't come off worse.
> ...



Sounds like he was very lucky indeed. I was at the front of the pack and had not long crested a climb, so it was only about 20mph another rider came through the middle to give me a break, and clipped my wheel. If it was going to happen though that was about the best place the verge was reasonably soft and took a lot of the impact.
I've been sorely tempted to get out for more miles as the weather is still beautiful but something tells me I shouldn't


----------



## JiMBR (26 Jul 2011)

edindave said:


> That's about 10% faster than me Jane, I only hit 31.3!




I was out on a ride tonight and managed to get a new personal speed record....44.49mph 

Just need to find a descent that will allow me to hit the magic 50mph!


----------



## HLaB (26 Jul 2011)

JiMBR said:


> I was out on a ride tonight and managed to get a new personal speed record....44.49mph
> 
> Just need to find a descent that will allow me to hit the magic 50mph!



Get to Arran and the String Road; I'm a terrible descender and I hit 47.6mph there, I'm sure other folk could do 60mph (I think Arranandy on here has). My fastest this year has been 44.3mph down the Hill of Beath to Kelty Road but I don't think its long enough to break 45mph.


----------



## JiMBR (26 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> Get to Arran and the String Road; I'm a terrible descender and I hit 47.6mph there, I'm sure other folk could do 60mph (I think Arranandy on here has). My fastest this year has been 44.3mph down the Hill of Beath to Kelty Road but I don't think its long enough to break 45mph.




Sounds like fun.

What's the road surface, visibility etc like on that road?


----------



## HLaB (27 Jul 2011)

JiMBR said:


> Sounds like fun.
> 
> What's the road surface, visibility etc like on that road?



It was a good surface from what I recall and good visibility also a good thing I found was at the bottom of the fast bit there was a steep uphill and perfect for slowing down. iirc this is the fast bit. A pm to Arranandy would probably be the best way to find out a more recent status


----------

